# Hav that cannot tolerate heat



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a new Havanese puppy and I am hoping someone can help me with questions that I didn't have with my first Havanese.

We have had Nikki for about two weeks now. She is four months old, and has A LOT of hair. Her hair is different than Cassie who is almost 3 years old. I think Cassie had fine silky hair when she was a puppy, but not nearly as much of it. I have always kept Cassie in a puppy cut and I had planned to do the same thing with Nikki, but Nikki definitely has a problem tolerating any heat at all. In fact, she prefers to sleep on top of the floor register with the air conditioner running. I have heard that leaving Havanese coats longer insulates from the heat, so now I am hesitant to cut Nikki's hair. If I do not cut it I think she will have more of a matting problem when her adult hair with it's dense undercoat begins to come in.

Can anyone help me decide whether to get her cut into a puppy cut, or leave all of her length for insulation from the heat?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

personally, when she starts blowing coat, if it is BAD, shave her down till it's over ... it's hair, it will grow back.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley is a "hot" dog too. I clipped him short when he started blowing coat and he seemed much more comfortable.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive kept gabby short and will continue to -- mats are not fun for me nor her. Our pups are adorable short or long


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda is the same way. She walks from register to register if I don't keep her cut back. So its a puppy cut in the summer and we let it grow during the winter. Around March the hair has to go because she's just miserable....


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks so much, and Nikki thanks you too. I will post another picture when we get back from the groomer. Next Thursday.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww sweet! Gabby gets groomed on Monday, I can't wait, it's been especially hot and she's feeling big time now. You will notice a difference after his clipped shorter, much more comfortable


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Just have to vent!! I had the groomer come today to do Sasha. She was already pretty short and I told he if she will not let you get the matts leave them!!!! I will do it myself, I knew she had matts from our camping trip an I just wanted her clipped to about 1/2 inch. SHE SHAVED HER!!!! Not good when she brings her to me and says you aren't going to be happy!! I told no I am not, i would rather you left her and let me do it. She said she wouldn't hold still for me, I told her again that if she couldn't handle her she shouldn't have done anythig. Any ideas how long it takes to grow out?


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

My Gabs grows probably an inch every 8 weeks, maybe a lite more -- it grows so fast


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you only wanted to leave a 1/2" anyway, it certainly won't take long! Look at Tokipoke's thread of Louis' coat grow-out after she shaved him to the skin!

Just remember that dogs with very short coats can get sunburned, so be very careful about too much sun exposure.


----------

